# Slipper Display at Victoria Orchid Society Show



## toddybear (Jan 15, 2007)

Last year I attended the Victoria Orchid Society Show on Vancouver Island, BC. Fantastic show and a few orchids followed me home! :clap: Here a shot of their Slipper display.....lots of choice plants there! :drool:


----------



## Heather (Jan 15, 2007)

That's great! I like how they featured the location that the plants come from. 
Was there a global theme? I also like that they had a slipper display. Must make ribbon judging/clerking pretty darn fast and easy!


----------

